# bottle with dog shaped head and body



## Scotiaspinner (Jul 27, 2011)

OK, I know this is probably fairly recently made and therefore not very interesting to collectors, but I think it's kind of cool, in a sort of weird way.  I found this in the basement of my new farm.  The bottom has no real markings as seen in the picture.  The detail on the dog's head is quite good, which makes me think it's not extremely recent, because then it would likely be less well made.  The neck is broken, unfortunately, but in the last picture you can see that the stopper is a large plastic thing with multiple flanges, which I think is how it got broken - it's tough to get it out.

 Has anyone got one of these or seen one of these?  Was it just a decorative bottle purchase or did it contain something at some point, do you suppose?

 In any event, I am going to try to fix the neck, since it's a clean break, and I shall display it somewhere with other interesting bottles.


----------



## epackage (Jul 27, 2011)

Worth about $100 in perfect shape, from the 50's......glue it back together and display it....Jim


----------



## Scotiaspinner (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info!  I didn't think it was quite that old.  I had figured maybe the 70s or so.  Do you know if it was originally filled with something when it was sold?


----------



## epackage (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't, I think it was a liquor decanter but I have no way of knowing..The one I saw for $91 was golden yellow, it seems the blue one sells for $25, sorry for any confusion....Jim


 http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Bottle-Blue-Dog-Liquor-Wine-Bottle-14-/350479336921?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519a3245d9


----------



## epackage (Jul 27, 2011)

It appears they came in multiple colors and held wine, here is one with some paint on the face alongside a matching cat bottle...

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Giannotti-Dog-and-Cat-Wine-Bottles-/290586416875?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a84cd6eb


----------



## epackage (Jul 27, 2011)

funny how this amber one only sold for $9.00, e-bay has so many ups and downs...lol

 http://cgi.ebay.com/WOW-Great-Vintage-14in-Amber-Glass-Dog-Bottle-/170671244175?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bccc838f


----------



## Scotiaspinner (Jul 28, 2011)

Ah-hah!  I am glad you found the listing with the wine name.  Now it's easier for me to look up.  I had done a search on Google for "dog shaped bottle" and "dog head bottle" and such, but I didn't find a darn thing!  Sometimes it's hard to know what to search on.  Thanks again!


----------

